# Systemuhr mit Kernel 2.6.18 zu schnell

## korz

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem, seit ich auf Kernel 2.6.18 umgestiegen bin:

Die Systemuhr ist viel zu schnell. Grob geschätzt läuft sie mit der doppelten Geschwindigkeit.

Wenn ich dann wieder mit dem alten 2.6.15 Kernel boote, ist wieder alles normal.

Ich habe verschiedene Tricks ausprobiert, die ich im Forum gefunden habe, wie z.B. no_apic oder no_timer_check als Bootparameter hinzufügen, oder Kernel mit hpet Timer kompilieren, hat alles aber nichts gebracht.

Das System ist ein K6-III auf einem Asus P5A-B.

Hat noch jemand eine Idee?

Schonmal Danke.

Frank

----------

## amne

2.16.18 wurde noch gar nicht veröffentlicht, aber ich kann dir gerne ein Grundstück auf dem Mond und den Eiffelturm verkaufen.  :Wink: 

Um was für einen Kernel handelt es sich denn eigentlich?

----------

## korz

Hallo,

hm, also eigentlich steht in meinem Posting 2.6.18..... 

Oder spielt mein Charset mal wieder verrückt?

Gruß

----------

## firefly

 *amne wrote:*   

> 2.16.18 wurde noch gar nicht veröffentlicht, aber ich kann dir gerne ein Grundstück auf dem Mond und den Eiffelturm verkaufen. 
> 
> Um was für einen Kernel handelt es sich denn eigentlich?

 

amne ich denke du brauchst ne brille, bzw. wenn du eine hast würde ich sie mal putzen  :Wink:  in seinem post steht nichts von 2.16.18  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

Hoppala, der kommt erst 2093. Ich meinte natürlich 2.6.18.  :Wink: 

Die Frage bleibt, um was für einen Kernel handelt es sich denn nun, weil auch 2.6.18 ist noch nicht veröffentlicht. Irgendein  celease candidate? mm-sources? 

Schon einmal mit gentoo-sources oder vanilla-sources 2.6.17 versucht?

edit: Öha. Den gibts ja wirklich schon. Wieso sagt mir das keiner?

edit2: Öha, ich hab hier sogar einen .18er zu Testzwecken installiert.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nikaya

 *amne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit: Öha. Den gibts ja wirklich schon. Wieso sagt mir das keiner?
> 
> edit2: Öha, ich hab hier sogar einen .18er zu Testzwecken installiert. 

 

amne braucht eine Brille und Voltax oder dergleichen.

----------

## firefly

oh amne wo bist du denn versumpft  :Wink:  damit dir sowas passiert

----------

## franzf

Sorry aber das geht echt nicht weiter so.

Uns Usern den Blödel-Thread klauen und dann selber in anderen "ernsten" Threads weiter machen.

***  3 MAL DEN MODS UND ADMINS AUF DEN KOPF HAU  ***

----------

## schachti

Schon probiert, /etc/adjtime zu löschen (falls es existiert)?

Wenn das nicht hilft, würde ich einfach ntpd installieren.

----------

## franzf

Wie hast du denn den neuen Kernel kompiliert?

Alte config rüber und dann make && make modules_install?

Wenn ja kann es sein dass ein vorausgeschicktes make oldconfig was bringt.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## michael_w

Frage, wo bitte gibts den 2.6.18? Im "normalen" Zweig sicher nicht bzw. wird er mir da nicht angeboten!?

----------

## franzf

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Frage, wo bitte gibts den 2.6.18? Im "normalen" Zweig sicher nicht bzw. wird er mir da nicht angeboten!?

 

Klar ist der im "normalen" Zweig drinnen.

Nur wenn du mit emerge -s suchst, wird dir nur die höchste "stable" Sachen angezeigt.

Um zu sehen was es sonst noch für Versionen gibt:

http://packages.gentoo.org

http://www.gentoo-portage.com

oder (zum Installieren)

```
emerge eix
```

Eix bringt ne eigene Datenbank mit, durch die du dann ziemlich fix suchen kannst.

Außerdem zeigt dir das Tool wirklich ALLE Versionen eines Pakets an. Lohnt sich also mehrfach  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

// Nachtrag:

eix-sync synchronisiert dir dein portage + Macht ein Update der eigenen Datenbank.

----------

## tuxian

Wenn er noch nicht im portage-tree ist kann man ihn auch wenn man ungeduldig ist von kernel.org beziehen.

----------

## Erich

korz:

Im der Kernel Option "Processor type and features" die Option 

```
HPET Timer Support
```

 abschalten.

----------

## michael_w

Heute Nachmittag gesynct:

```

thor ~ # emerge -s gentoo-sources

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : gentoo-sources ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.17-r8

      Latest version installed: 2.6.17-r8

      Size of files: 40,552 kB

      Homepage:      http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches

      Description:   Full sources including the gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

      License:       GPL-2

```

Also bei mir gibts derzeit keinen 2.6.18! Nicht das ich den jetzt sofort brauchen würde, aber ich frag mich warum ich den nicht sehe, ihr aber schon!?

----------

## franzf

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Heute Nachmittag gesynct:
> 
> ```
> 
> thor ~ # emerge -s gentoo-sources
> ...

 

Lies mal meinen Post von weiter oben  :Wink: 

----------

## tuxian

Oder auf packages.gentoo.org nachschauen oder 

```
ls -l /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources
```

eingeben!

----------

## TheCurse

Oder es mit equery list -p gentoo-sources probieren  :Wink: 

----------

## korz

Hallo,

erstmal danke für die zahlreichen antworten!

Erich:

Habe es mal mit dieser Option und ohne versucht, jedes mal das selbe Resultat.

schachti:

Die adjtime löschen probier ich mal aus.

ntp hab ich schon drauf. Ich benutze aber nur den Client, im beim Systemstart die Zeit einzustellen. 

Vermute ich richtig, daß ntpd ein Daemon ist, der dann im Hintergrund läuft und in bestimmten Zeiträumen automatisch die Systemuhr synchronisiert?

Wäre dann nur ein Workaround, aber schonmal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

franzf:

Genau so. Alte .config rüber und losgehts.

make oldconfig probier ich auch mal aus.

----------

